
7 Life-Changing Perspectives to Overcome Your Family’s Obsession with Stuff - ALee
https://www.becomingminimalist.com/overcome-family-clutter/
======
Nomentatus
I'd add a few. One sample: the value of any entertainment you're saving,
including books, including most non-fiction books, is relative. Aside from a
very few favorites, it has to be significantly better than what you'll be able
to stream, already have in the cloud, or can find online fairly easily or you
shouldn't consider keeping it. Whether it's a good book or movie or CD doesn't
matter: is it really better than what you're going to come across for free or
can stream. That’s the question that matters.

Consider the use someone else can make of it. Thrift stores are a good thing;
hoarding something until it's old and out of date not so much.

